

A $50 phone cell phone that runs on a AA battery. - pthreads
http://www.spareonephone.com/

======
samnm
What would make this perfect would be pairing it with a pay-as-you-go plan
with no expiration date. Although I have a feeling that won't ever happen...

------
kennywinker
Pretty cool. Interested to know if there will be a space in the smartphone
world for an intentionally-dumb-phone like this.

~~~
Ex-PraliteMonk
I'd buy a phone without all the bells and whistles. My current phone has a
calendar, stopwatch, email, games, and web browser, all unusable because the
screen is the size of a postage stamp and there is no attached keyboard. But
it makes phone calls pretty well and that's all I want in a phone.

